# Newbie Question



## eastcoast (Aug 5, 2004)

I hate newbies on other forums, I know how it feels ... just try to help me out guys, I don't mean to be an idiot, really. LoL

I live on the eastcoast of Canada in Nova Scotia ... and I am looking to import a 1989 Skyline GTS-T or GTR ... I have quite accurate and excellent knowledge with so many other cars, but with the Skyline, it isin't an activly talked about car other then, everyone would love to have one. :thumbup: 

First question ... well ... will the bank give me money for a car that is so old and maybe not recognized in Canada, or will this need to be a cash thing ?? $$$ ... even with excellent credit and income? ... also what is the average asking price for a 1989 / 1990 SKyline ?? Which company will actually import the car right to some waterfront in Canada, and after the inital purchase price, how much do I expect to pay in taxes, shipping fee's etc. :loser:

Insurance on a Skyline on Canadian soil ... interesting, do they even recognise the car, and how much am I looking to pay on a 25 year old male driver ?

Thanks so much for your time,

Cheers,
Zach. :cheers:


----------



## GreyArea-R33 (Aug 3, 2004)

eastcoast said:


> I
> 
> I live on the eastcoast of Canada in Nova Scotia ... and I am looking to import a 1989 Skyline GTS-T or GTR ... I have quite accurate and excellent knowledge with so many other cars, but with the Skyline, it isin't an activly talked about car other then, everyone would love to have one. :thumbup:
> 
> Zach. :cheers:


Being in the UK I cant give you specific info for Canada,tho in UK all skylines are insurance group 20 so VERY expensive for a 25yr old.
Here are some Good skyline site that may help. 

www.gtr.co.uk
www.importedvehicles.co.uk
www.skylineowners.com

Hope you get the info you need
:thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## SupaDave (Aug 24, 2004)

alrite im canadian aswell i live in ontario and im looking to import a 1989 skyline aswell... i found out that in japan they have 1989 skylines for about 4000$ canadian, manual, with turbo. alot of people told me that i would have to change alot of things on the car to make it legal to drive in canada. i checked that today and i found out that thats not true it is fine in canada if it was made after august 1989. but if it is made befor that then it would be considered a classic car... i dont know if the back would give you the money... im only 17 so i dont know anything about that, but i would pay cash i would pay abpit 6000 a year on insurance... again im only 17 but i have a perfect driving record but i only have my g2... if you have ne more questions just ask i found alot out about importing skylines into canada so... i might be able to help you




eastcoast said:


> I hate newbies on other forums, I know how it feels ... just try to help me out guys, I don't mean to be an idiot, really. LoL
> 
> I live on the eastcoast of Canada in Nova Scotia ... and I am looking to import a 1989 Skyline GTS-T or GTR ... I have quite accurate and excellent knowledge with so many other cars, but with the Skyline, it isin't an activly talked about car other then, everyone would love to have one. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## RuinerXL (Aug 26, 2004)

I think you may be very interested in these links:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1534335

http://forums.780tuners.com/showthread.php?threadid=18688

I hope that car's still for sale...it's already in Canada and legalized, which saves you a lot of trouble. Hopefully this helps.


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's a Canadian Import site that can answer your questions:
http://www.jns-imports.com/


----------

